# P1706 code



## weaver.bill (Jul 31, 2006)

My "Service Engine Soon" light came on a couple weeks ago after I had filled the tank. I rechecked-retightened the gas cap but the light stayed on. The car runs no differently than it ever has and I have noticed no problems. I stopped by an AutoZone today and they plugged in and came up with one code. P1706. The AutoZone guy said it was a manufacturers code and he didn't know what it meant. Thought it had something to do with the transmission. The car is a 2000 GXE with a five-speed stick and has just under 85,000 miles. Anyone have any information on this code and what might be going on? The guy erased the code, the light is out and has not come back on. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ntanenbaum (Jun 25, 2006)

This is what I can tell the issue could possibly be from the P1706 you're talking about above.

P1706 PNP (park neutral position) Switch
http://www.nissanhelp.com/Ownership/Common/codes3.htm 

P1706 Park/Neutral Position Switch 
http://www.troublecodes.net/Nissan/95ams96-00.shtml 

***Read for further information on the PNP switch - might be helpful information
http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/f-q-2002-2005/145038-how-install-5-speed-remote-starter.html 

-Neil


----------



## weaver.bill (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks very much for this info. Bill


----------

